# Want to "frame" first egg;)?



## jchancegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife and I just got our first little egg out of one of our chickens!.. I'm curious if anybody has ever framed or put their first egg on display? I kind of want to but not sure where to start? We've already drained the egg...not sure where to go from here though?... Any ideas?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's what I did. It was really easy. I already had everything I needed. I used paint stirrers for the background, a dried up marker lid to hold the egg in place, the square thing, and hot glue.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard of people blowing them and painting their eggs. The only thing I've ever done to our eggs is eat them and feed the shells back to the girls.


----------



## jchancegreen (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome idea, thanks for your help. Also, is it safe to feed the chickens back their egg shells? never heard of that before and im just curious? The mix i feed them has clam shells in it i believe.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never purchased calcium for my flock. I've only ever fed them back their shells.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i kept my first egg. i love the frame idea.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely safe!! I make sure mine have dried thoroughly (fill up a mesh bag and let them hang), then use a mini-food processor to grind them up into smaller pieces. They love them. I started while they were still small, about a month (I was still buying eggs then). I started with 8 chicks, now have 8 pullets at 6+ months who are laying very well. None of them has had a moment of sickness, knock on wood (as I hit my head with knuckles)


----------

